# QUESTION FOR UCLA STUDENTS



## robertish (Apr 20, 2008)

Is there anyone out there who goes to UCLA's directing program. I was interviewed and want to know more about the program, from a students perspective. id love any advice you could give. 
thanks


----------



## wendja85 (Apr 20, 2008)

was there for undergrad and worked on a million grad shoots and took many of the same classes. let me know if you have any specific questions.


----------

